# Can I copy VCR to Tivo ?



## dpickup (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Couldn't find this in the archives, though I'm sure it has been asked before.

Can I copy a VCR tape onto Tvio ?

Trying to consign the VCR to the loft, but there are a number of tapes we would like to record on to Tivo for regular watching.

Thanks.
David


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

If you setup your TiVo as getting its input from an external tuner, and then replace the external tuner (if you have one) by a connection to the VCR, you should be able to schedule a manual recording of the appropriate length, and press start on the VCR when the recording starts.

Not very convenient, and you will lose the use of the TiVo for the length of the recording.

A cheap DVD recorder might be a better option. Also CDs or DVDs are likely to last longer than the hard-drive in your TiVo.


----------



## dpickup (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks ian,

You mean go through guided setup with the VCR "pretending" to be the tuner ?


----------



## dpickup (Feb 17, 2004)

ok I've plugged the VCR in as if it was an analogue cable box, so aerial comes in to Tivo via the VCR.
VCR outputting on channel 36

went through guided setup, but Tivo didn't pick anything up on chanel 36, so when I schedule a manual recording there is no input, and hence its not recording from the VCR.

Any suggestions ?

Apologies if I am being dumb !!!!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

No you just wanted to replace your Freeview or Sky box on Aux with the Scart output from the VCR.

Then do a manual record or record live tv on a channel number associated with the box input on Aux and press Play on your VCR at the appropriate time and voila there you are.

You would only need to re-run Guided Setup to add a Digibox on Aux if your only program source at present is aerial (the internal Tivo UHF tuner). Personally I wouldn't put the VCR in the loft. They don't take up that much space and VHS tapes are still in reasonably widespread circulation and something you might suddenly find you need to watch a program from.


----------



## dpickup (Feb 17, 2004)

Fixed it !

I had to retune the VCR output to a different no (channel 38) and it worked perfectly.

Thanks for the pointer Ian.

Pete, yes that would probably work, as its effectively what I now have, I just had to change the channel to 38 for Tivo to pick it up.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dpickup said:


> Fixed it !
> 
> I had to retune the VCR output to a different no (channel 38) and it worked perfectly.
> 
> ...


But if you are using RF In/Aeriel instead of Scart from your video your recordings will be at much poorer quality than if you use the Scart input. The advantage though is you don't need to regularly plug and unplug your Scart leads to record things.

But didn't you want to record your VCR stuff at the best possible quality on to the Tivo and then stick your VCR in the loft?

And what are these VHS programs that you want to watch time and again from the Tivo?


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> No you just wanted to replace your Freeview or Sky box on Aux with the Scart output from the VCR.
> 
> Then do a manual record or record live tv on a channel number associated with the box input on Aux and press Play on your VCR at the appropriate time and voila there you are..


thats exactly how I did it, worked like a charm :up:


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Another option for transferring VCR recorded video or other video sources is to use TiVo Desktop. I do this all the time with Home movies:

Digitize your home movies. For digital content this is easy: Connect your camcorder to your PC using USB or FireWire, then use your video editing or capture software to capture the video. Windows MovieMaker works decent enough, but I personally prefer Adobe Premiere Elements .
Convert the video content to a format that TiVo can understand (Video: MPEG, 480X480 resolution. 29.97 fps, Audio: MPEG Layer-2, 16-bit. Adobe Premiere Elements can do this natively by using the export feature, select File --> Export --> MPEG, then select NTSC SVCD Compatible. If you are using Windows Movie Maker or some other video capture program, you can use The free SC Video Converter to convert the resulting WMV file to MPG.
Copy the resulting file to \My Documents\My TiVo Recordings on your PC
From your netowkr attached TiVo, select Now Playing List, browse to your PC and use TiVo Transfer to copy the content over.

I use this primarily because you will find that VCR tapes can get damaged over time, a digital copy of things make yopur precious home movies last a lifetime! TiVo desktop allows you to access the video in your living room!

The VCR is dead, long live TiVo!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

rgura: we only have Series 1's here in the UK

Although you can do similar with 3rd party tools, they are unmentionable here.


----------

